# anyone switch from armour back to synthroid?



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

This sort of overlaps another post, but hopefully its ok to start a new one, as its kind of a different topic??

I certainly don't want to restart a debate on the validity of a any particular book based on previous posts I've read, but in the effort to digest all the info I can on this thyroid business I'm reading several books, one of which is Dr. Mark Starr's "Hypothyroidism Type 2." In it he states,

"As I have learned firsthand, the usage of dessicated thyroid often exacerbates the autoimmune illness. Our body is attacking the thyroid gland and adding more thyroid adds fuel to the fire."

I've never seen that comment from any other source, but I am having significant knee swelling/pain ONLY since starting Armour and can't help wonder if his hypothesis could apply to me. I know synthetic and natural hormones are similar, but they've got to be somewhat different, as evidenced by the numerous accounts on this board of people that feel terrible on one and great on the other, even with the addition of cytomel.

Again, I'm not taking his book as gospel, just want to see if there is anyone out there who has either heard this or has switched from armour to levo and done better. I know its usually the opposite!

---------------------------------
most recent labs:

FT3: 4.4 (2.3-4.2)
FT4: 1.2 (0.8-1.8) **no increase since last labs when on 60mg armour??
TSH: .03 (.40-4.50)

Vit D 25OH Total: 38 (30-100)
Vit D 25OH D2: <4 (no range)
Vit D 25OH D3: 38 (no range)

Rheumatoid factor 10 (<14)


----------



## TiredofThis (May 5, 2012)

I did. but that was in the very beginning.. lol.. sad really... ok so anyways, I started with levo (generic brand) I got hives and itching so they have synthroid. I notice my stomach was going down and I did have swelling in my legs also but the synthroid didnt changes that. I then wanted to try armour, i felt great on that.. clarity and all.. only problem was that i was getting more swelling in my legs and stomach was bloating... so i went back to synthroid and my stomach started going down and i was losing weight. I still have the swelling in my legs and knees. But i started taking bioidentical progesterone and it has helped alot. I dont know why we get swelling with hashis but my mom has it also. same symptoms, the swelling drives me crazy, they said nothings wrong with my heart, kidneys, etc... I know when i stop taking the progesterone i get the swelling again....and i dont know if its because my level is still low or what... anyways, i dont know what causes this hopefully when my progesterone level comes up it will subside...

also, do you have any other symptoms? maybe your hormones are off, they said its common with people with hashis to have either low progesterone or estrogen dominance.


----------



## laff66 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm a male, and actually testosterone is a little low - at least I think so. It was 398 I think with a range of something like 300-800. Of course the doc said perfect, right in range! I've read that 400 would be more appropriate for a male much older than my 45 years. 
Sitting in the surgeons office rt now for the knee, although its way way better since stopping gluten only two days ago!
Chose surgeon only because there was a slight twinge playing tennis that started this but I've got to think something else is going on...
Of course I also went back to levo from armour about a week ago, so who knows??


----------

